
Some Canadian businesses want to let Americans back in. Most Canadians don’t - Reedx
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/us-canada-border-coronavirus/2020/06/30/2cbfd3b0-b55c-11ea-a510-55bf26485c93_story.html
======
julianlam
I feel for the resort owner mentioned at the top of the article, but what I
feel most is disappointment over his selfishness in wanting to take tourism
dollars in exchange for risking his community and the province-at-large to
outbreaks of coronavirus.

Already in Ontario we're seeing worrying signs of quarantine fatigue, but I
sincerely hope we can beat this thing without falling victim to selfish
indulgences.

It's an interesting thought experiment to consider whether our willingness to
accept a temporary loss of our personal freedoms is tied to the success (or
lack thereof) of the coronavirus response in the United States.

~~~
Jemm
From my observations, the experiment is failing.

------
DelaneyM
I'm Canadian, and based on my social circle at least I don't think anyone
wants to see the border open to non-essential travel until either the US has
things under control or (more likely) there's a vaccine.

We're finally getting a handle on COVID, with 200-300 new infections
nationwide daily and dropping, and we're on track to have schools opening
(sort of, for some TBD definition of "open") in the fall. We don't want to
fuck this up.

